# eezi peezi SU



## devonwoody (25 Jul 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJcMe1OFBRQ&NR=1


----------



## Chris Knight (25 Jul 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## wizer (25 Jul 2008)

bah, I bet Dave can do it quicker!

Nice, but not sure I agree with the house layout, where's the workshop??


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jul 2008)

WiZeR":8yxt8qsv said:


> bah, I bet Dave can do it quicker!



Maybe but I'd have ended up with rooms with no doors. 

Actually, there's a plugin to make the lintels over the doors automatically which would have made things go faster.



> Nice, but not sure I agree with the house layout, where's the workshop??



Yeah! And by rights, the shop should be bigger than the house. :lol:


----------

